# Artest to Suns Close To Completion?



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

> Looks as if the Suns are making a trade to fill the 13th roster spot. Shipping the Atl pick along with using the KT TPE for Ron Artest.
> 
> Don't discredit the info either. dbdynsty is the one stating this is it. He has inside info and broke the Shaq for Marion and Banks deal a week before mainstream media caught it, as well as the Bibby the Atlanta deal.


http://boards.espn.go.com/boards/mb/mb?sport=nba&id=pho&tid=2360606&tsn=21

Not an official source, but this guy who was saying it has broken the news for alot of big trades in the NBA, and knew about the Shaq and Bibby deal.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

And apparently on 'Gambo and Ash' right now they say the Suns are trying to pull off another big trade to follow up on the Kidd trade.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I read the same thing about Artest to the Nuggets being a done deal with someone who supposedly has "inside info." Weird.

I also read not to expect anymore trades from the Suns. Hm, guess, we'll see.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

^^The Ron to Denver trade is dead. My friend who writes for RealGM had an interview with JR Smith. JR said the Nuggets aren't going to make any trades and are going to play out the rest of the season with their current team.

And this dude who started it started the rumors of the Shaq trade and the Hawks trade. He's more than a random with inside info.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Why do the Suns want Artest?


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Because they have a WEAK as_s_ SF rotation now.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

HB said:


> Why do the Suns want Artest?


Why not? It isn't like they'd have to give up much for him.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I wouldn't listen to JR Smith.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So first it was Artest to Denver...then Artest to San Antonio...now Artest to Phoenix?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I really hope this one happens.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Honestly... With all the crazy junk that's been happening the past 2-3 weeks, I wouldn't be surprised, lol. I say go for the trade if it's for real.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

I think Artest would be a good addition on the floor. What about the locker room though? Chemistry is important for our team.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

Pull the trigger kerr.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I think this is all smoke and mirrors to try and up the ante for the Rottweiler.

ESPN radio was saying yestrday that Kings management want to get SOME player in return to show their fans that they aren't just about getting the money back from Artest's contract.

My guy is saying that Denver will probably bite and ship off either Nene or Kleiza to the Kings today.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Doesn't look good:



> The reason I'm told it likely wouldn't happen, at least in part, is because the trade that sent Kurt Thomas from Phoenix to Seattle in the summer and brought back the trade exception meant Thomas' salary came off the Suns' books. By acquiring Artest, they would be taking a serious luxury tax hit.
> 
> If the Kings did this deal, it would break down like this: they would get Artest's salary off the books (only because they're already over the salary cap) and have a chance to add a young piece with the draft pick. Then this summer, they could use the exception to make a move for someone in Artest's salary range, at which point that salary would be added on. Teams have one year to use an exception, which - according to NBA salary cap expert Larry **** - is also referred to as a non-simultaneous trade.
> 
> From poking around a bit on the Kings-Suns front, however, there's no reason to believe it's taking place.


http://www.sacbee.com/static/weblogs/sports/kings/archives/010702.html


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> *11:02 a.m.*
> 
> There have been other offers for Artest (not sure who) but nothing of real substance. As for the Phoenix chatter, ESPN's Chad Ford claims the Suns have interest, although I'm told they haven't expressed it to the Kings. And even if they were willing to give up the trade exception (read below), they may be reluctant to give up the first round pick from Atlanta that may very well end up in the lottery with the way the Hawks have played after the Mike Bibby trade.


http://www.sacbee.com/static/weblogs/sports/kings/archives/010702.html


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> *(11:10 a.m.)*
> Phoenix is not in play for Artest, which I said before but not in such certain terms. That's just not taking place. And the Nuggets still haven't called either.


http://www.sacbee.com/static/weblogs/sports/kings/archives/010702.html


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

:sadbanana:

Damn you, Kerr.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> :sadbanana:
> 
> Damn you, Kerr.


Co-signed >_>


----------



## Futuristic (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow! Nice game by the Lakers last night! One thing, the Suns will be better when Shaq gets the system but that was a huge loss last night. Shaq's debut, losing the lead in the Pacific, and losing to the Lakers w/o Andrew Bynum and Trevor Ariza?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Futuristic said:


> One thing, the Suns will be better when Shaq gets the system but that was a huge loss last night. Shaq's debut, losing the lead in the Pacific, and losing to the Lakers w/o Andrew Bynum and Trevor Ariza?


When you say the Suns will be better, do you mean when strictly talking about the Suns now vs. later this season, or do you mean better than the Lakers once the Suns have "gelled" with Shaq?

Make a stand rook :biggrin:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Let's keep this on topic guys.

Like, the Suns suck (Kerr too) for not doing another deal.

Not the Suns sucks because of last night. (Even though it might be true)


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Futuristic said:


> Wow! Nice game by the Lakers last night! One thing, the Suns will be better when Shaq gets the system but that was a huge loss last night. Shaq's debut, losing the lead in the Pacific, and losing to the Lakers w/o Andrew Bynum and Trevor Ariza?


Because Ariza is such a huge part of the Lakers. No one even remembers him other then Lakers fans.

And it was our 1st game with Shaq. The Lakers lost to the Hawks on the 2nd game with Pau. Does that mean the Hawks are better than the Lakers?


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

Gives the suns another body to guard odom, or kobe.

bell cant handle both of them


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Futuristic said:


> Wow! Nice game by the Lakers last night! One thing, the Suns will be better when Shaq gets the system but that was a huge loss last night. Shaq's debut, losing the lead in the Pacific, and losing to the Lakers w/o Andrew Bynum and Trevor Ariza?


Wow, you are completely in the wrong thread....


----------

